# Can't remove black marks on paint



## mark306 (Jun 13, 2010)

I've recently moved homes and have been parking my car under a tree (there is no other parking).

It's been getting tree sap on it but nothing I thought was anything to worry about.
However I now have lots of black marks over the car which are rock solid and I can't remove them 
Some photos:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tk7a6hfrnbl2teg/IMG_1746.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/53ts27scf2a5a6m/IMG_1745.jpg

I've tried Intensive Tar Remover and even white spirits.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

tried a clay bar ? might need doing a few times though


----------



## mark306 (Jun 13, 2010)

blz-8027 said:


> tried a clay bar ? might need doing a few times though


No, will give that a try later, thx.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Could be resin. Pure alcohol dissolves that.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Try some AG Tar remover then reapply wax on area.

Daz


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> Try some AG Tar remover then reapply wax on area.
> 
> Daz


+1


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Bird droppings.

If clay doesn't remove them then a mild abrasive polish will.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

the whole paint work looks very bad to be honest... water markets etc... If you have no joy try a local detailer - checkout detailgworld.co.uk to find a good one.

I'd say clay - ipa. Also leave a microfiber soaked over them for a while to soften them. Just don't let any tar removers dry on the paint work.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Check out Ammo NYC on you tube, Larry does some awesome videos on how to's






Depending on how bad your marks are you may need a detailer to wet sand and da them out if they have marked the top layer, have you got any pictures?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

WD40 often works but will need cleaning off as it contains oils and paraffin. IPA may work and gives you a dry finish as it completely evaporates. Clay bar may grab it but it depends how well it's stuck down. Scratch-X is a very mild abrasive if all else fails. All will need a polish (e.g. Scratch-X) our at least a clean wash and wax afterwards.


----------

